# Help me build a 400$ gaming PC ...



## Goshko (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys, a friend of mine is asking me to build the best gaming PC for gaming ...

We need a HDD, a CPU, a MOBO, memory and a PSU.

Will be paired to a gtx 750ti GPU.

We have case, monitor, keyboard, mouse and OS.

I kind of feel like im gonna have to go with amd on that one.

I live in Canada btw.

Thank you,


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 14, 2015)

Is that 400 cad or usd? You can get this for 470 CAD which is about 380 USD.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($218.32 @ TigerDirect Canada) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97 Anniversary ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($77.95 @ Vuugo) 
*Memory:* G.Skill NS Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($49.62 @ NCIX) 
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($57.98 @ DirectCanada) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair CX 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($66.99 @ NCIX) 
*Total:* $470.86
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-14 18:21 EST-0500_

Going with an AMD FX is not much cheaper since a good 8+2 phase board is more expensive plus I am not sure what the 2nd hand market is like in canada but it might be worth having a look there


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Or go with an AMD combo of motherboard and CPU which is a lot cheaper:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.2187433


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 15, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Or go with an AMD combo of motherboard and CPU which is a lot cheaper:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.2187433


That is for US not canada and I would recommend against a 4+1 board


----------



## xfia (Feb 15, 2015)

I would say a 750ti really only needs a i3 but i5's are like the best to get for gaming so if your planning on a stronger gpu in the future then it could be the way to go.
should really just avoid AMD on the cpu side when your talking gaming because of the weak single core performance that a lot of games depend on and lack of upgrade ability.
AMD makes a better gaming gpu for sure especially with limited funds.. a stronger r9 270(X) might fit your budget if you don't already have the 750ti.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/JMLBWZ

The G3258 is a little on the weak side, but it actually should pair nicely with the 750Ti.  Also, it is overclockable to usually 4.2GHz pretty easily with basic air cooling(which I included) and it should easily keep up with the 750Ti once overclocked.  Plus he can start saving and be in the perfect position to upgrade to a decent i5 Broadwell when it is released.


----------



## Goshko (Feb 15, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That is for US not canada and I would recommend against a 4+1 board


what do you mean by 4+1 board ?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 15, 2015)

Goshko said:


> what do you mean by 4+1 board ?


4+1 phase board as the vrm may overheat sooner when overclocking. A 8+2 phase board is recommended if you want to use the AMD FX to full potential


----------



## Goshko (Feb 15, 2015)

I forgot to mention but my friend has no idea on how to overlock so that wont happen ... ever lol


----------



## Jetster (Feb 15, 2015)

Just get an i3 and good motherboard 8Gb 1600 Ram. And a good 500W PSU.

That's the easy choice


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Goshko said:


> I forgot to mention but my friend has no idea on how to overlock so that wont happen ... ever lol



Then do it for him. It is so insanely easy thanks to unlocked multipliers, anyone can do it.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 15, 2015)

PSU: $64  http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_1238_442&item_id=040842
Hdd: $54 http://http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_1238_442&item_id=040842
RAM : $80 http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_612&item_id=035786
Mobo: $114 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...408&cm_re=biostar_1150-_-13-138-408-_-Product

CPU: $71 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117374

Total: $383


----------



## Jetster (Feb 15, 2015)

Better PSU and cheaper

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_1238_442&item_id=056810


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 15, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Then do it for him. It is so insanely easy thanks to unlocked multipliers, anyone can do it.



At 1080p, cpu is no longer the bottleneck, its the monitor resolution. Overclocking will net little benefit and lots of frustration when things go wrong.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> At 1080p, cpu is no longer the bottleneck, its the monitor resolution. Overclocking will net little benefit and lots of frustration when things go wrong.


With his 750Ti this is true but if upgrades to more suitable vga for 1080p like the R9 280/7950 overclocking an FX-6300 / x4 760K can make a difference


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> At 1080p, cpu is no longer the bottleneck, its the monitor resolution. Overclocking will net little benefit and lots of frustration when things go wrong.



With the G3258, it is necessary to overclock it.  Maybe not with the 750Ti, but definitely with anything higher.

Not to mention the overclock on the G3258 helps outside of games a great deal, making the system definitely snappier.


----------



## Rowsol (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm using a g3258.  Managed 3.8 ghz @ 1.2v (gigabyte h81 limit) using the stock cooler.  Hits about 65c at max load.  Literally the only thing I changed was the multiplier.  Kept all the voltages on auto.  Anyone can do that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 15, 2015)

Brand new psu
Second user evverything else.

Cheap, cheerful and potentially powerful.


----------



## bihboy23 (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't get AMD if you can afford intel. I learned that the hard way


----------



## xfia (Feb 16, 2015)

bihboy23 said:


> Don't get AMD if you can afford intel. I learned that the hard way



I learned the hard way too


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 16, 2015)

bihboy23 said:


> Don't get AMD if you can afford intel. I learned that the hard way


Not necessarily, if you overclock and if you can get the AMD much cheaper. My FX 6300 at 4.55GHz matches / slightly outperform 3570 in multi threaded benchmarks and single threaded is slower about 20-30% (matches  i5 2400). That's why i would recommend an i5 4xxx if you buy new and depending on the prices on the 2nd hand market AMD FX or older generation i5


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 16, 2015)

xfia said:


> I learned the hard way too





bihboy23 said:


> Don't get AMD if you can afford intel. I learned that the hard way



If you are building a budget gaming PC wouldn't you take a highly overclockable AMD chip and pair it with a beefy GPU????? Rather than blowing your budget on an Intel and settling for integrated video?

Been running my Athlon II X4 @ 3.4GHz since 2009. Haven't ran across a single game it can't play because I was sensible and paired it with 5850CF beasts. I could have bought an Intel and a lesser GPU but I would have been forced to upgrade sooner.

In the space of 6 years I've been doing well with my Athlon II X4. Whilst some guys on here are pissing money left, right and center upgrading every 5 minutes for little gain.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> If you are building a budget gaming PC wouldn't you take a highly overclockable AMD chip and pair it with a beefy GPU????? Rather than blowing your budget on an Intel and settling for integrated video?


What he said ^^^
Why blow a large wad of the small budget on a Processor that costs twice as much?


----------



## xfia (Feb 16, 2015)

yes being pretty well informed now compared to when I got a fx6350 I would take a i5 and use the integrated graphics till I could get a nice gpu and have recommended to do so to people with limited funds.

even a fx9590 blazing at 5ghz is not going to keep up with a newer i3 in a game like skyrim or one my favorites.. vindictus


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 16, 2015)

xfia said:


> yes being pretty well informed now compared to when I got a fx6350 I would take a i5 and use the integrated graphics till I could get a nice gpu and have recommended to do so to people with limited funds.



You would buy an I5 with integrated whilst you save for a good GPU??? During the saving period the gaming PC would be rendered useless indefinitely, so the i5 would be a wasted investment. By the time (if ever) you afford a "nice GPU" the i5 may have dropped in price, hence making the rash purchase of the i5 even more of a bad purchase.

Also during that saving period the i5 performance is depreciating relative to newer CPUs, and you are stuck unable to play games whilst it ages because of the bad choice to go i5+integrated!




xfia said:


> even a fx9590 blazing at 5ghz is not going to keep up with a newer i3 in a game like skyrim or one my favorites.. vindictus



This is 100% incorrect. Newer games are more likely to be multithreaded. An area the i3 is poor, an area the FX excels in.

People used the same argument with the Core 2 Duos being faster than my Athlon II X4 and over the last six years  games got more multithreaded intensive and they were forced to upgrade, whilst my CPU performed better with age 

Also this isn't about YOUR favourite games. It's about what's best for the OP.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2015)

I am running a Fx8350 clocked at 4.4 and am very happy with the gaming performance. I also have a 3930k rig which I got not to long ago. I have't felt the need to make it my main rig as the Fx rig is doing all I need it to do and more. The 3930k is just a crunching rig running Linux.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2015)

Rowsol said:


> I'm using a g3258.  Managed 3.8 ghz @ 1.2v (gigabyte h81 limit) using the stock cooler.  Hits about 65c at max load.  Literally the only thing I changed was the multiplier.  Kept all the voltages on auto.  Anyone can do that.


really 1.2V for 3.8gig?  you must have got a bad one, even with the Biostar overclocking utility (I don't use auto overclocking was just playing) it gave me 4.4gig @ 1.2V.  I don't play a lot of games but the ones I have played don't ever seem to hold back my 280X.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 16, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am running a Fx8350 clocked at 4.4 and am very happy with the gaming performance. I also have a 3930k rig which I got not to long ago. I have't felt the need to make it my main rig as the Fx rig is doing all I need it to do and more. The 3930k is just a crunching rig running Linux.





*^^^xfia *...are you mad


----------



## wolar (Feb 16, 2015)

For 400 i think this is the best option to go, you can change the motherboard to your preference if you don't like this one.

Edit: I like the Asus a88x-Gamer but i couldn't find it on pcpart, if you can find it, check it out 

CPU: AMD Athlon X4 860K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($82.24 @ DirectCanada)
CPU Cooler: RAIJINTEK THEMIS 65.7 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler  ($25.99 @ NCIX)
Motherboard: ASRock FM2A88X Extreme4+ ATX FM2+ Motherboard  ($87.95 @ Vuugo)
Memory: G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory  ($84.56 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($62.98 @ DirectCanada)
Power Supply: XFX 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  ($59.98 @ Newegg Canada)

LINK

Total: $403.70


----------



## xfia (Feb 16, 2015)

anyone with a half way decent job can save up for a gpu in a month or two and intel has no reason to drastically drop prices when they have no competition.
whats incorrect about a i3 kicking 9590 ass in a lot of games?  eh don't bother 
really going to act like AMD makes a rockn gaming cpu?        eh don't bother 
fx cpu's nearly sunk the AMD ship because the gaming performance..  
yeah games have been getting better optimized for awhile but at the end of the day a better cpu is just better and a outdated socket is just outdated.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2015)

Well we all have our opinions but I haven't seen a game I couldn't play And I don't know of a game that is totally unplayable due to having an AMD cpu. So what if you don't get the absoulute highest frames per second, doesn't mean the game won't play. If absolute highest frames per second where needed people would be in here saying get an i3 they be screaming for high end i7's which the op can't get with his $400 budget.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 16, 2015)

xfia said:


> anyone with a half way decent job can save up for a gpu in a month or two and intel has no reason to drastically drop prices when they have no competition.
> whats incorrect about a i3 kicking 9590 ass in a lot of games?  eh don't bother
> really going to act like AMD makes a rockn gaming cpu?        eh don't bother
> fx cpu's nearly sunk the AMD ship because the gaming performance..
> yeah games have been getting better optimized for awhile but at the end of the day a better cpu is just better and a outdated socket is just outdated.


AMD vs I7 using SLI
http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedi...g-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-4k/index.html


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 16, 2015)

xfia said:


> anyone with a half way decent job can save up for a gpu in a month or two and intel has no reason to drastically drop prices when they have no competition.



If saving came naturally to the OP his budget wouldn't be only $400.



xfia said:


> *whats incorrect about a i3 kicking 9590 ass in a lot of games?*  eh don't bother



Oh. Then explain why the the *i3 gets demolished*. Why is the FX performing on par with the i5 and i7. Explain why the FX is outperforming some of the top i5s and i7s? Please explain why the 3770k barely fends off the FX in Dirt 3.

Please explain why in Street Fighters IV  the FX 9590 performs on par with the i7 4770k and i73960 Extreme Edition. I would love your explanation please.

You really think an i3 is better than a 9590 @ 5GHz.  Really, really?

*720p*













*1080p
*





















Full review: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...62166-amd-fx-9590-review-piledriver-5ghz.html


----------



## xfia (Feb 16, 2015)

yup I know about 4k and cpu cycles though its still game dependent and you need at least 2 gpu's for 4k and the game to support it unless its really old or some casual game..  would maybe be something decent to try throw in my face if there was even a newer i3 on there.. who even did those silly benchmarks.. running like 400fps haha 
guess we could just go to a real source if you really want some AMD vs. Intel war that AMD always looses these days.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-fx-8370e-cpu,3929-7.html








there is also that if you overclock a fx cpu the cost of the motherboard and cooler to do so kills any value there was plus going over like 4.2ghz means efficiency is going out the window.
you start factoring in streaming and even the instant response you get with simple things like changing settings.. what is there even to talk about.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 16, 2015)

xfia said:


> yup I know about 4k and cpu cycles though its still game dependent and you need at least 2 gpu's for 4k and the game to support it unless its really old or some casual game..  would maybe be something decent to try throw in my face if there was even a newer i3 on there.. who even did those silly benchmarks.. running like 400fps haha
> guess we could just go to a real source if you really want some AMD vs. Intel war that AMD always looses these days.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-fx-8370e-cpu,3929-7.html
> 
> ...


No body ever said AMD is faster than Intel but it is not a lot slower.  On the same link there are also current games:
















Yes AMD is slower at stock, especially because most current games like more GHz vs more cores. But this is changing slowly. Plus you can pretty easily get 500 - 1000 MHz from the AMD FX 6/8 series


----------



## xfia (Feb 16, 2015)

benchmarks show some things but they don't speak for customers about the actual experience.. go to tom's forum and see how many people trade up per day for a i5 when a game they like runs like shit on a fx.   
I just see no reason to even buy a AMD cpu especially if you add in premium for overclocking. 
If more gamers where better informed before buying it might make AMD stop dragging ass and put out something competitive sooner. 

I know madshot is a cruncher and they are pretty good for that.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 16, 2015)

xfia said:


> benchmarks show some things but they don't speak for customers about the actual experience..



That's funny because ThE_MaD_ShOt gave you a real life actual experience as a "customer". Post #26 But you conveniently disbelieved him 







ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am running a Fx8350 clocked at 4.4 and am very happy with the gaming performance. I also have a 3930k rig which I got not to long ago. I have't felt the need to make it my main rig as the Fx rig is doing all I need it to do and more. The 3930k is just a crunching rig running Linux.






xfia said:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-fx-8370e-cpu,3929-7.html



Why are you posting a video of an FX 8370e vs 4670k?

This video this doesn't prove the i3 is faster than a 9570 @ 5GHz like you previously claimed.   Please post a relevant video.



xfia said:


> If more gamers where better informed before buying it might make AMD stop dragging ass and put out something competitive sooner.



You mean demolishing the i3, whilst performing on par with the top i5s and i7s including the i7 4770k and sometimes outperforming it (according to hardwarecanucks.com). Whilst also having enough horsepower to compete with i7 3960 Extreme Editon - That isn't  competitive enough?


----------



## xfia (Feb 16, 2015)

yup..  it took me a long time with no help to figure all this out with no help and not knowing where to look.. pc gaming is not some prized world of great optimizations.. tis shit for the most part and you need a cpu with good single core performance. 
ask any moderator here what you get when you buy a Intel cpu 
I know at least 3 things will be upgrade ability, efficiency, performance

I'm done though and put off of this place for a few days


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2015)

xfia said:


> I know madshot is a cruncher and they are pretty good for that.



Yes I am but I also game, a lot. I haven't found a need to switch platforms yet for my main rig which is also my gaming rig. My Fx 8350 @ 4.4 takes everything I throw it it with ease. I also have plenty of room to oc it more if need be. I just can't in my head justify rebuilding my main rig around the 3930k just for a couple extra frames if I would even see them. My gaming res is 1920x1600. And don't even get me going on the efficiency deal. For the average user you may if your likey see your electric bill go up, and this is stretching it $5 to maybe $10 a year by using a Amd cpu over an Intel. I spend right around $5 a day to power all 11 of my 24/7 crunching rigs. Thats all of them not per rig. My electric bill is Right around $250 a month in my house with all the rigs and everything else in the house burning electric. I figure the rest of the house is using around $100 of that and the rigs are using $150 of it. 


So back to the op, I have built complete Fx8350 rigs minus hdd and mind you on the onboard graphics so not counting a dedicated gpu with all new parts from Newegg for just under $400. Thats complete ready to run case and all minus hdd.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 16, 2015)

xfia said:


> I know at least 3 things will be upgrade ability, efficiency, performance
> 
> I'm done though and put off of this place for a few days



Upgradability?? Realy, Really?

So you don't remember AM3 processors having both DDR2 and DDR3 controllers, allowing for support for ancient AM2 and AM2+ motherboards.  You could literally go from an ancient Athlon 64 single core to a Phenom II X6 without a motherboard change. Meanwhile Intel was chopping and changing sockets.

Efficiency? So vague.  Please explain this vague term you use.
Performance? Your right. You don't get performance with AMD. The hardwarecanucks.com review is wrong


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2015)

AMD vs. Intel is kind of a pointless argument when talking about gaming.  There are really only two scenarios when you are actually playing games in the real world.  Either the game is so light weight that the GPU is under utilized, in which case you are going to be getting 100FPS+ regardless of what CPU you have, even if the CPU is the limit you're getting 100FPS+ so who the F cares  OR  the GPU is the limit and all that extra horse power from the Intel CPU just goes to waste anyway.

I think some people have lost site of the OP's situation, I'll try to put you back on track, he's building a budget system with a *750Ti*. There is really no situation where the GPU isn't going to be the limiting factor.  Even if he upgrade to something better, he'll likely never go more than a single GPU, and my guess is nothing beyond mid-range.  So the processor, in the end, makes little difference.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 17, 2015)

An Intel i3 is a perfect match for a 750Ti, perhaps someone could nominate the AMD equivalent Processor?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2015)

If you need a PSU, I'm going to be listing a Rosewill non-modular platinum 550W PSU in the FS forum tomorrow.  Watch for it maybe?  It should be around $50, dirt cheap like all my stuff.  It's a cable nightmare but a very solid PSU otherwise.

Just an idea from the PSU side of things.  Still need photos before I can properly put it for sale though, that'll have to wait a day.

EDIT:  Oh, you're in Canada.  Best off ordering something local then, most likely.


----------



## m&m's (Feb 17, 2015)

First thing first, all of you around the world seems to forget that shipping cost are expensive in Canada (that's what happens when a big country in area is underpopulated) so buying from 4-5 different websites is often a bad idea when you add all the shipping costs. The best thing to do is to buy from a single website that has a feature like "If you find better somewhere else, we'll match the price". NCIX has this feature and it's called "Price Match". You can use tools such as pricebat.ca to find the best deals all around Canada.

For 400$ I would buy the following:

AMD
CPU: FX-6300 -> 123.98$
MOBO: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -> 89.97$

Intel
CPU: i3-4160 -> 138.98$
MOBO: ASUS B85M-G R2.0 -> 86.66$

RAM: F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL -> 73.40$
PSU: EVGA 500W -> 39.99$
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB -> 57.98$

AMD total: 385.32$
Intel total: 397.01$

You can save money on the Intel build by choosing another motherboard, I chose this one because it has 4 DIMM slots instead of 2.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

The fanboys were waiting for this thread... The FX-6300 is a good choice to pair with the 750TI, while a 2500k is also a good choice. Knock off the fanboism.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> An Intel i3 is a perfect match for a 750Ti, perhaps someone could nominate the AMD equivalent Processor?



The FX 6300 performs about the same in gaming, dominates it in every other activity, has longevity due to developers becoming multithreaded focus, often overclocks better, costs the same as i3.

i3 is still a very good processor and would match a 750Ti well. Just don't think its the best value for money.

Edit: Saying that if you are determined to go the Intel route on a budget the i3 is still very good. Just acknowledge its shortfalls.


----------



## xfia (Feb 17, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> AMD vs. Intel is kind of a pointless argument when talking about gaming.  There are really only two scenarios when you are actually playing games in the real world.  Either the game is so light weight that the GPU is under utilized, in which case you are going to be getting 100FPS+ regardless of what CPU you have, even if the CPU is the limit you're getting 100FPS+ so who the F cares  OR  the GPU is the limit and all that extra horse power from the Intel CPU just goes to waste anyway.



so horribly wrong..


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2015)

Rome 2 is a good counterexample to not needing a good CPU for gaming...  but I will admit what you say newtekkie is true for a GOOD AMOUNT of games on the market.  Just not all.

But with a 750ti, again, his CPU choice is nearly irrelevant here.


----------



## xfia (Feb 17, 2015)

I would say a G is fine but some games don't even support a plain dual core anymore so go for a i3. 

a FX cpu is a bad investment for gaming unless there is no plans to ever upgrade so no not irrelevant and some people around here need to get off delusions about it and actually read or even easier watch a video from someone that knows what they are talking about.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2015)

I suppose upgradability is perhaps an argument.  That AMD socket is going to have to get killed off soon I think.  It's ancient by now.

That said, Intel switches sockets quite frequently so I don't know which'll happen first.

Either way the CPU is probably not going to make a huge difference in this build.


----------



## xfia (Feb 17, 2015)

AMD has no plans to even manufacture anymore fx cpu's after 2015.. they are to power hungry and where a embarrassment from the beginning that the bank account still suffers from today.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 17, 2015)

xfia said:


> AMD has no plans to even manufacture anymore fx cpu's after 2015.....


http://wccftech.com/amd-fx-series-comeback-two-years-apu-14-confrence-roadmaps/


----------



## xfia (Feb 17, 2015)

and? yeah they got mobile fx and they might reuse the fx name again for the zen platform but am3+ is dead.. the original road map looked great and included down to 14nm cpu's but they ended it. probably just had to scrap the whole thing to get better ipc or forever be 100 percent behind intel.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 17, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> AMD vs. Intel is kind of a pointless argument when talking about gaming.  There are really only two scenarios when you are actually playing games in the real world.  Either the game is so light weight that the GPU is under utilized, in which case you are going to be getting 100FPS+ regardless of what CPU you have, even if the CPU is the limit you're getting 100FPS+ so who the F cares  OR  the GPU is the limit and all that extra horse power from the Intel CPU just goes to waste anyway.






xfia said:


> *so horribly wrong*..



Thanks for that insightful three-worded comment. The way you encapsulated the argument was riveting.

Maybe explaining why newtekie1 is wrong would be a start at obtaining credibility.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 17, 2015)

Please get back on topic. Thanks.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Feb 17, 2015)

If 
1. it is only for gaming
2. you have a good TV
3. you are not addicted to Mouse+KB

I'd suggest  buying a PS4.


----------



## xfia (Feb 17, 2015)

what do you want me to do? make my own youtube video or copy and paste every benchmark that shows Intel wins in latency, minimums and max most of time.. could just do that on your own.. this was like some nightmare I was stuck in some dark part of the internet where everyone thinks amd makes the best gaming cpu 
on topic-I gave the op access to toms article and techs video that says it all so they can be swayed by ignorance or listen to what a few except have to say.


----------



## bihboy23 (Feb 17, 2015)

Get an i3 if you want to upgrade in the future or get AMD if you'll stay with that PC before you get another one in the coming years. At this budget the cpu won't really matter. I have an Athlon x4 750k that works just fine with my 7790. Gaming with any processor should be fine, just think about whether or not you want to upgrade.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 17, 2015)

@xfia so so through all this what you are saying is there is no way you can game on any Fx cpu, well sorry but I do and very well. My rig takes any game i throw at it and then some and runs smooth as butter doing it. 

Op the absolute decision is yours and there's nothing wrong with using an Fx for your build.


----------



## xfia (Feb 17, 2015)

everything that I needed to say was in my first post trying to help a gamer out with a better cpu but I got trolled and pulled in so just drop it..  its just starting to make the mods mad anyway.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 17, 2015)

xfia said:


> what do you want me to do? make my own youtube video or copy and paste every benchmark that shows Intel wins in latency, minimums and max most of time.. could just do that on your own.. this was like some nightmare I was stuck in some dark part of the internet where everyone thinks amd makes the best gaming cpu
> on topic-I gave the op access to toms article and techs video that says it all so they can be swayed by ignorance or listen to what a few except have to say.



I don't think anyone is actually saying that AMD CPU's are *better* in performance terms as purely a gaming solution, much of what you have said (earlier) is supported by reviews I have read in the past that generally, in most things gaming on low end i5 for example will give better results, perhaps not exclusively across every game but in general terms yes so in that sense I agree with you, however what I think people are saying is that for a budget gaming rig where $$ are pretty tight an AMD solution is perfectly adequate (considering the gpu the Op will be using) and still performs well and in many cases would save money, the title of the thread pretty much speaks for itself in that regard so we have moved from recommendations on a cheap gaming rig to pretty much an AMD versus Intel performance thread which is never good in this place!


----------



## xfia (Feb 17, 2015)

I gotcha man..  a 750ti is not picky about the cpu it uses to shine. I guess I come from a place that I got a 6350 thinking it would be awesome.. like hell yeah six cores with a 4.2ghz turbo why would any gamer get a i3. reality is just more complex and it left me needing to switch platforms when I got a 290. 
vindictus is not the norm but using my 7850 with my i5 lets me max out with almost no frame dips but with the 6350 it regularly drops down to 30fps. 
I could rant on and on about it but really just comes down to I was left feeling a little salty and like to keep fellow gamers off that road.. part of the fun with building a pc is being able to upgrade and customize as much as you want and lga 1150 will hit home for the newbie or enthusiast with or without deep pockets. can even start with a celeron and go all the way to a i7 with the same mobo.


----------



## rruff (Feb 17, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> gaming on low end i5 for example will give better results, perhaps not exclusively across every game but in general terms yes so in that sense I agree with you, however what I think people are saying is that for a budget gaming rig where $$ are pretty tight an AMD solution is perfectly adequate (considering the gpu the Op will be using) and still performs well and in many cases would save money.



A G3258 will perform better most of the time, except in rare games that are optimized for more than 2 cores. An i3 would solve that issue. If you have your computer on a lot, the idle power consumption alone will more than negate any cost savings the AMD CPU has. I used to be an AMD fan but their lack of investment is showing. 

Granted, most of the time it isn't going to matter with a low end GPU like the 750 Ti. For a real gaming machine that would need to be upgraded. 

Doesn't everyone want to upgrade eventually though... if they can extend the life of their machine on a budget? If you get a G3258 with a overclockable motherboard and a decent PSU you have a lot of easy upgrade options... pop in a i5K a couple years down the road and a better video card and you are done.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 17, 2015)

xfia said:


> I gotcha man..  a 750ti is not picky about the cpu it uses to shine. I guess I come from a place that I got a 6350 thinking it would be awesome.. like hell yeah six cores with a 4.2ghz turbo why would any gamer get a i3. reality is just more complex and it left me needing to switch platforms when I got a 290.
> vindictus is not the norm but using my 7850 with my i5 lets me max out with almost no frame dips but with the 6350 it regularly drops down to 30fps.
> I could rant on and on about it but really just comes down to I was left feeling a little salty and like to keep fellow gamers off that road.. part of the fun with building a pc is being able to upgrade and customize as much as you want and lga 1150 will hit home for the newbie or enthusiast with or without deep pockets. can even start with a celeron and go all the way to a i7 with the same mobo.



The testimony on this forum and thread from other FX users and the professional reviews say different.

Either you had a faulty FX 6350 or something else went wrong.  OS configuration, software driver, process mismanagement, faulty motherboard or some hardware incompatiblity was to blame for your poor performance.

I've seen users on forums saying their Geforce Titans are undeforming.  It's a £1,000 GPU so we know something other than the card itself is to blame. If they don't resolve the issue they will probably run around saying Nvidia sucks or spread misinformation saying an ancient ATI 5770 is faster than an Geforce Titan. Of course they would be 100% incorrect but they are letting one negative isolated experience cloud their judgement.  Its the same thing with you.

There are thousands of combinations models of GPUs, GPUs, motherboards, memory etc.  Then factor in driver revisions, patches, background processes unique to the users choice of configuration. 100% compatibility and advertised performance isn't always promised, in unique circumstances users will get abnormalities in performance. This is you.


----------



## Rowsol (Feb 17, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> really 1.2V for 3.8gig?  you must have got a bad one, even with the Biostar overclocking utility (I don't use auto overclocking was just playing) it gave me 4.4gig @ 1.2V.  I don't play a lot of games but the ones I have played don't ever seem to hold back my 280X.



Yea, I saw others get 4.2 at the same voltage.  I never claimed my clocks to be good, just stating what I got and why it would be a solid choice given it's price.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

Again, the 6350 will be a good buy for OP. Must I show proof that the 6 core is good enough with the 750TI? Quit with adding Intel into this because OBVIOUSLY THE BUDGET DOESN'T ALLOW IT.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Feb 17, 2015)

The Grand total is $429.94  Canada  - $50 rebate = 379.94


----------



## xfia (Feb 17, 2015)

@Dent1 I think I know what I'm doing and the game even recommends lower settings with a 6350 ..  obviously you have never tried vindictus let alone played it with different cpu's. wild particles and heart pumping high physics.. that's a job for a Intel inside. go for it and watch your athlon get put to shame. 
@Toothless Intel has good prices and a excellent upgrade path for people that cant go all out on the first purchase.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

azngreentea01 said:


> View attachment 62740
> 
> The Grand total is $429.94  Canada  - $50 rebate = 379.94
> 
> ...


The 650 is weaker than the 750TI. Go look at some benchmarks.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Feb 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> The 650 is weaker than the 750TI. Go look at some benchmarks.



I know, but if you look at his budget, at 650 will do enough to play most game at medium, a 750 ti is 170$ in canada, that over the budget.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

xfia said:


> @Dent1 I think I know what I'm doing and the game even recommends lower settings with a 6350 ..  obviously you have never tried vindictus let alone played it with different cpu's. wild particles and heart pumping high physics.. that's a job for a Intel inside. go for it and watch your athlon get put to shame.
> @Toothless Intel has good prices and a excellent upgrade path for people that cant go all out on the first purchase.


You know all Nexon games have the worst coding? There is no smooth gameplay with them. I uses to play Vindi on my ATHLON X4 and it was fine. My FX-6300 ran it just fine.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 17, 2015)

xfia said:


> @Dent1 I think I know what I'm doing and the game even recommends lower settings with a 6350 ..  obviously you have never tried vindictus let alone played it with different cpu's. wild particles and heart pumping high physics.. that's a job for a Intel inside. go for it and watch your athlon get put to shame.
> @Toothless Intel has good prices and a excellent upgrade path for people that cant go all out on the first purchase.





Toothless said:


> You know all Nexon games have the worst coding? There is no smooth gameplay with them. I *uses to play Vindi on my ATHLON X4 and it was fine. My FX-6300 ran it just fine*.




xfia... you still mad bro







Edit:

Fourstaff and Tatty_One  Do you have any plans to suspend him? Because he is spreading misinformation despite being warned many times.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

Let me just add in for @xfia that even with my 4790k,  that Nexon games still run like a giant pile of sodding shite. I can prove this too.


----------



## xfia (Feb 17, 2015)

mad about what? being trolled on so much? toothless is probably lying about even playing it and even if he did there was no solid 60fps with max settings going on with a 6300. why waist my time explaining how the game was developed and wasn't even by nexon or even close to the budget of many games in it's shadow. 
of course that's what trolls do.. ya know stuff like not read anything, lie and recommend inferior gaming gear. oo you looked that over didn't you dent.. ya know how the op can afford Intel but toothless said they can't.   
yup you can continue to troll me toothless.. my i5 plays it perfect while hosting so maybe you have a weak connection. trolls that don't read don't know that the source engine is heavily connection dependent. I could tell you how to get perfect 60fps with a i7 assuming you have a good connection but trolls need to learn to read eventually.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

xfia said:


> mad about what? being trolled on so much? toothless is probably lying about even playing it and even if he did there was no solid 60fps with max settings going on with a 6300. why waist my time explaining how the game was developed and wasn't even by nexon or even close to the budget of many games in it's shadow.
> of course that's what trolls do.. ya know stuff like not read anything, lie and recommend inferior gaming gear. oo you looked that over didn't you dent.. ya know how the op can afford Intel but toothless said they can't.
> yup you can continue to troll me toothless.. my i5 plays it perfect while hosting so maybe you have a weak connection. trolls that don't read don't know that the source engine is heavily connection dependent. I could tell you how to get perfect 60fps with a i7 assuming you have a good connection but trolls need to learn to read eventually.


This is why I quit the game: the playerbase is ignorant and stubborn, just as the company that hosts the game. Get off your high horse and take a look. Go play other Nexon games. They all run poorly.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2015)

4.4GHz using a Scythe Ashura Here. 





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well we all have our opinions but I haven't seen a game I couldn't play And I don't know of a game that is totally unplayable due to having an AMD cpu. So what if you don't get the absoulute highest frames per second, doesn't mean the game won't play. If absolute highest frames per second where needed people would be in here saying get an i3 they be screaming for high end i7's which the op can't get with his $400 budget.


----------



## xfia (Feb 17, 2015)

this is such weak thread..  should just be closed.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2015)

xfia said:


> this is such weak thread..  should just be closed.



And refuse to help someone out due to fanyboyism?

No, it should stay on topic.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> And refuse to help someone out due to fanyboyism?
> 
> No, it should stay on topic.




Huh?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Huh?



The topic is helping with a build.  We've hashed the CPU thing to death, it's really his choice.  People should IMO not be debating the benefits of either side but price scouring for the op in Canada for good parts, preferably from the same shop to save on shipping.

Maybe I'm nit picking but it seems to me we are losing sight of the OP's build here.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 17, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> The topic is helping with a build.  We've hashed the CPU thing to death, it's really his choice.  People should IMO not be debating the benefits of either side but price scouring for the op in Canada for good parts, preferably from the same shop to save on shipping.
> 
> Maybe I'm nit picking but it seems to me we are losing sight of the OP's build here.


Agreed. Best per buck for $400. My opinion and this is "MY" opinion, base it around an 8320 or 8350 and Op will be happy. Plenty or power because I don't think he has to worry about it bottlenecking a 750ti.


----------



## rruff (Feb 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Quit with adding Intel into this because OBVIOUSLY THE BUDGET DOESN'T ALLOW IT.



Wut? Can't afford a G3258 or i3?



Toothless said:


> The 650 is weaker than the 750TI. Go look at some benchmarks.



Yep, ain't even close.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2015)

A 750k or 860K with 85 motherboard or a 4300-8350 with a 970 motherboard will do fine.

I cant recommend a Pentium either. Maybe a upper end i3 or lower end i5.

Anywho he hasnt been here for 3 days already.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

rruff said:


> Wut? Can't afford a G3258 or i3?


Did you not read the past page? The 6350 is a better pick in general.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2015)

Eh, if he hasn't been here in three days perhaps this is pretty much done then.  I just hope the infighting didn't scare him away, lol.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 17, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Eh, if he hasn't been here in three days perhaps this is pretty much done then.  I just hope the infighting didn't scare him away, lol.


We're a scary forum, aren't we?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Did you not read the past page? The 6350 is a better pick in general.



Better in the short term? Yes. better in general? No.

As I said, right now the processor is going to make little difference.  It doesn't matter if he goes with a FX6350 or a G3258.  Gaming performance will largely be the same, or it won't matter because the performance will be so good you'll never notice the difference anyway.

However, down the line we know the Z97 platform will be getting Broadwell.  He can get the G3258 now, be perfectly happy with the performance, and start saving money for a shiny new Broadwell a year from now.  The AMD platform is just not as bright.  We don't even know if AMD plans to keep producing AM3+ processors much longer(I can't be the only one noticing the number of decent AM3+ motherboards has dwindled, like the motherboard manufacturers are preparing for something we don't know yet...).


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 17, 2015)

This is getting tiresome now and my patience just failed, there is enough info in here to assist the Op, he must just sift through and decide which options offered best suit his needs and wallet, my advice to the Op would also be to double check some credible reviews when he looks into suggested CPU options, there are plenty out there...... thanks to all for their contribution, well before it went cluster anyway.


----------

